# Glyophosphate ("Buccaneer Plus" - weed killer)



## Wife'nHubby (Aug 2, 2010)

We have a gravel parking area off to the side of our cement driveway where I stack our firewood. Weeds are coming up through the gravel even though the gravel is about 6" deep. At the very edge of this graveled area is a producing apple tree.

Can I spray this Buccaneer Plus on the gravel to kill the weeds and NOT harm the apple tree?

EDIT: Also, we have some kind of low growing purple flowered weed (round leaves, about the size between a dime and a quarter) trying to take over an area of our lawn. Can I use this same week killer on this weed and NOT harm the evergreen bushes nearby? If it's okay to spray the lawn, what time frame can I re-seed that area?

Shari


----------



## turnkey4099 (Aug 2, 2010)

No, you cannot spray that stuff on the lawn unless you like the color yellow. It will kill all the grass it touches.

Glyphsophate will kill most stuff that is 'green and growing', dunno about evergreens but I would not risk it. 

If all you want is to kill the weeds in the gravel, 24d amine is much cheaper and will do a much faster job. It may also work on that stuff in the lawn and will not harm the grass.

Harry K


----------



## ATH (Aug 2, 2010)

As stated, glyphosate will impact anything that is green and growing...but it has to get there through the leaves. So, if you don't get glyphosate on the leaves of your trees, it will not hurt the trees (assuming you are using it at 1-2%).

Your purple flowers may be creeping charlie (also known as ground ivy). Glyphosate will kill this, as well as anything else you spray it on. If you are OK with that, spray away. I have found most lawn weed control products (2, 4-D or dicamba are in most bottles) are less effective on creeping charlie, however triclopyr seems to work well - but it costs more. ALL of those will be at least slightly soil active, meaning they *could* impact surrounding trees - especially broadleaf trees.

Edit because I forgot to add: You can reseed it tomorrow (well...not quite, give the glyphosate a week to do a good kill before tilling it up). Glyphosate doesn't remain in the soil very long, and what is there has little or no activity on plants - it is designed to be taken in through the leaves.


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Aug 2, 2010)

ATH said:


> As stated, glyphosate will impact anything that is green and growing...but it has to get there through the leaves. So, if you don't get glyphosate on the leaves of your trees, it will not hurt the trees (assuming you are using it at 1-2%).
> 
> Your purple flowers may be creeping charlie (also known as ground ivy). Glyphosate will kill this, as well as anything else you spray it on. If you are OK with that, spray away. I have found most lawn weed control products (2, 4-D or dicamba are in most bottles) are less effective on creeping charlie, however triclopyr seems to work well - but it costs more. ALL of those will be at least slightly soil active, meaning they *could* impact surrounding trees - especially broadleaf trees.
> 
> Edit because I forgot to add: You can reseed it tomorrow (well...not quite, give the glyphosate a week to do a good kill before tilling it up). Glyphosate doesn't remain in the soil very long, and what is there has little or no activity on plants - it is designed to be taken in through the leaves.



"Creeping Charlie" - yes, that's what it is in the lawn. 

Is glyphosate the same as triclopyr (I've not heard of triclopyr previously.) (Edit: I googled triclopyr- understand its uses now.)

Yup - I am willing to kill the grass to get rid of this 'creepy charlie' - it stinks when you cut it with the lawn mower!


Shari


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 3, 2010)

Glyphosate is a "total kill" contact herbicide. It kills all plants, although not equally well on all of them.

Triclopyr is a broadleaf herbicide with better than average kill for that group of herbicides. It won't hurt grass or grassy weeds at all.

Mixed together, they make a heck of a weed killer. Almost ideal for gravel with hard to kill broadleaf weeds.

Treating in august is not the best time of year. Water the area for a couple of days, or don't apply until right after a good rainstorm. Be sure that you add a high quality surfactant for better summer-time control.


----------



## capetrees (Aug 3, 2010)

Spray away on the weeds in the gravel but get a broadleaf weedkiller for the lawn. Broadleaf weedkiller will kill the weeds but will leave the grass within. You could even use the broadleaf weedkiller on the gravel weeds so long as they aren't grasses.


----------



## bigchuck (Aug 6, 2010)

Just thought I'd toss this in there, FWIW. 

I am a licensed pesticide applicator. I use or have used most of the products mentioned above. (Incidentally, glyphosate doesn't *necessarily* have to be a foliar application. It also works really well when applied to fresh stumps. I use it a lot to discourage re-sprouting where stump-grinding is impractical or impossible, especially on buckthorns). 

At MY house, however, when I have weeds come up through my gravel driveway, I use one of those 500,000 BTU torches you hook up to a propane cylinder. I like the instant results. I like the total lack of pesticide in my yard. I'll admit, I kinda like the look on the neighbor's face when I pull out my giant flamethrower. 

Just another option to consider.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Aug 6, 2010)

bigchuck said:


> I like the total lack of pesticide in my yard. I'll admit, I kinda like the look on the neighbor's face when I pull out my giant flamethrower.





Yeah, now we know the *real *reason you use it! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ATH (Aug 6, 2010)

bigchuck said:


> .........At MY house, however, when I have weeds come up through my gravel driveway, I use one of those 500,000 BTU torches you hook up to a propane cylinder. I like the instant results. I like the total lack of pesticide in my yard. I'll admit, I kinda like the look on the neighbor's face when I pull out my giant flamethrower.
> 
> Just another option to consider.



Does that work on cats too?


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 7, 2010)

Probably not too well, unless you stake them to the ground first.

Nailguns probably work best for quickest results.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 7, 2010)

As everyone said, glyphosate is for killing everything. If you want to kill grass in the gravel, then you use it. If you want to save the grass, but kill weeds, then use a broadleaf control. Drift and evaporation of many products can cause problems with trees an shrubs.

Feel free to call me if you have any other questions Shari


----------



## Toddppm (Aug 7, 2010)

I've never witnessed this directly but heard about it. You do have to be careful around trees, especially young ones. 

http://www.turfmagazine.com/print.php?id=3413

I'll have to ask the grower where I'm picking up some trees next week how they spray, I know they only use chemical control for their rows.


----------

